# First gulf trip



## Stickslinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Me and my buddy are planning are first trip into the gulf this weekend. We are targeting kings and Spanish but would like to try and find some mahi. I'm just curious if any where in the beach is better to put in at then others fishing wise. I was planning on portofino or chicken bone.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Lot H near portofino has a diving reef. A lot of spanish school there off of the reef about 20 feet.


----------



## Stickslinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info man. How far off the beach is the reef? 



aquatic argobull said:


> Lot H near portofino has a diving reef. A lot of spanish school there off of the reef about 20 feet.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Stickslinger said:


> Thanks for the info man. How far off the beach is the reef?


450 feet. There is a square sign and a triangle sign on the shore. Line them up and go out to the second sand bar. If the water visibility is good, you can see them from the top of the water. If you have a mask and snorkel, bring it! It's a pretty cool reef. 

http://www.outdoorgulfcoast.com/pensacola-beach-park-east-snorkeling-reef/


----------



## Stickslinger (Nov 29, 2014)

That's awesome thanks man



aquatic argobull said:


> Stickslinger said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info man. How far off the beach is the reef?
> ...


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

That's one of my favorite places to kayak. There can be so much life there at certain times.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

when are yall planning on heading out ?? im thinkin about trying it out saturday morn i may have to give portifino a shot if you want to group up let me know


----------



## Stickslinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Sounds good to me. We were planning on meeting at gulf breeze bait and tackle around 6 then head to the beach from there. 


SaltWaterBuck said:


> when are yall planning on heading out ?? im thinkin about trying it out saturday morn i may have to give portifino a shot if you want to group up let me know


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

Me and a couple friends are going Saturday morning off Navarre beach. PM if your want to go out there and I can tell you the spot!


----------



## MrGravy79 (Mar 13, 2015)

visiting from new england.. is love to check it out with u guys if you wouldnt mind another head..


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

Gravy do you have a kayak?


----------



## MrGravy79 (Mar 13, 2015)

yes i do.. strapped it to the hood of my car and drove it all the way down. haha


----------



## Stickslinger (Nov 29, 2014)

I won't be able to make that drive this weekend maybe another if yall do it again. 


BVANWHY said:


> Me and a couple friends are going Saturday morning off Navarre beach. PM if your want to go out there and I can tell you the spot!


----------



## Stickslinger (Nov 29, 2014)

If you were talking to me we don't mind another. Come on out we will be there all morning till about noon maybe a little later. 


MrGravy79 said:


> visiting from new england.. is love to check it out with u guys if you wouldnt mind another head..


----------



## MrGravy79 (Mar 13, 2015)

ya.. sounds awesome.. navarre is a bit too far.. im over in perdito.. lets do this.. i have no idea where everything is though so ill probably meet at bait shop if thats ok


----------



## Stickslinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Sounds good to me I'm planning on be there around 6 hopefully no later then 6.


----------



## MrGravy79 (Mar 13, 2015)

sounds good.. ill get there by 6.. have no idea what i need to buy, never fished for mackeral, but lookin foward to it.. and i do have a snorkel. haha


----------



## MrGravy79 (Mar 13, 2015)

wait, this happening saturday, right?? haha


----------



## Stickslinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes Saturday. I'm just gunna pick up some cigar minows in case bait I scarce. Hopefully it won't be.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bait has been a PITA for me my last three trips. Its there just not eating. Ive caught NINE good live baits in my past three trips since last Friday.  So bring frozen.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> Bait has been a PITA for me my last three trips. Its there just not eating. Ive caught NINE good live baits in my past three trips since last Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooooooo! :'( last week I hit 3 spots and no decent bait. Went out frozen


----------



## Stickslinger (Nov 29, 2014)

That's not what I wanted to hear. I was hoping it was gunna be a easy day to get bait.


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

yall launching from Navarre beach???? what time i will join up?


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

Woodin I get off at 7 and will be there about 8. Going to throw the cast net before work tonight and see what we get


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

what part of the beach yall launching from?


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

sounds good ill be at GBBT around 6 lookin forward to gettin out there


----------



## MrGravy79 (Mar 13, 2015)

thanks again for lettin me tag along guys.. even though i got skunked, it was still a great time..


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

good time for sure.......fish or not its hard to be disappointed with a day like today good luck tonight and safe travels home give us a holler next time your in the area :thumbup:


----------



## Stickslinger (Nov 29, 2014)

It was nice to yall today fishing wasn't the greatest but a nice day on the water for sure. Couldn't of asked for a better day to make my first kayak trip offshore.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

*yup*

Very nice day out there! rolled my yak for the first time cause I didn't pull my drive up faster then the waves were rolling in. Everything stayed bungeed and the only negative was my phone got water logged and ruined. Otherwise got a decent King, several remora, and had my reel destroyed by some kind of monster King or sailfish as it was about 10 feet from us. It stripped the gears in my poor 4000 and now it spins in reverse instead of pull drag unless my hands on it. Great meeting new guys with the same passion!


----------



## MrGravy79 (Mar 13, 2015)

only been about a month and already gettin that itch to get back down there.. got a gulf of mexico to catch fish in and a lure to get back at 3MB.. haha


----------



## James Armstrong (Jun 5, 2015)

*Trying to find a good boot to get on in Pensocola!*

Greetings avid fisher men. I plagued to go with the wife on vacation, and now is the time the yellowtail are biting right in our backyard. So, I be in Pensolca to fish on the 16,17, or 18 of this month. Does anybody have suggestions on open chater or room for one more on a charter during this time?


----------

